# English Wheel



## bonneblktrk (Oct 23, 2012)

Made this last summer to form the .078 3003 aluminum tank, tail, fender and headlight on my son's motorcycle we just recently finished.  New to the black arts of metal forming, our goal was to polish the parts but didn't come out as well as wanted so painted instead.

Bought the anvils from Wholesale Tools.  All the steel from local recycle yard (cheap)!  Made alot of chips milling the lower anvil mount.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice job, I built a small one but scrapped it, I have a set of HF anvils & upper wheel. Should get started on it soon.


----------



## jgedde (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice work!  Do you still have all ten fingers?  :rofl:  Good thing I don't have one.

John


----------



## bonneblktrk (Oct 23, 2012)

Haven't mashed them yet, but wear mechanic gloves.  It is harder to roll the piece through than one would think.  This one is rather small but large enough for motorcycle parts, probably not for automotive as much.


----------

